# Does anyone know what company this logo on this gouge goes to ??



## Sudsy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be damned if i can figure it out

Does that circle around the B stand for an O ?
BM Co, OBM Co, BOM Co…..


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Braunsdorf Mueller Corporation


----------



## Sudsy (Mar 10, 2012)

Elizabeth NJ ! 
I'll be damned, 25 minutes away and I never heard of them

Thanks !


----------



## Sudsy (Mar 10, 2012)

Formed 1901
Last patent given 1921, no info after that

Ad from 1912


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The Dorn's Patent miter box in that ad is a pretty rare and desirable piece. I had no idea who made it


----------

